# Sandusky Bay Bass?



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello, me again. I keep hearing about the great bass to be had in the Sandusky Bay, anyone care to narrow it down a little? I recently got a 14' boat, 9.9 merc and a 42lb minn kota bow mount T/M. I am dying to catch a bass. I have been up the portage river a few times with no luck in finding them. The next time I go out I want to try the Sandusky Bay but its a big place. I'm not asking for any "secret spots" just a little nudge in the right direction. Also, any input on where to find them in Erie (Port Clinton/Sandusky area) would be appreciated, keep in mind the limitations of my vessel. Thanks in advance, I know I can count on you.


----------



## HAIR JIG (Jul 15, 2004)

Forget the bay and go to east-harbor if looking for largemouth. use topwater and big spinnerbaits


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have caught lm bass on the portage right by the launch and the rr tracks .


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I was going to fish the bay with my 16' 48 hp boat, but I ended up fishing with another of my club's boaters. I would look around Johnson Island which is along the north side of the Bay near the mouth to the lake. And the rip rap and docks around Cedar Point. You should stay out of trouble there.

Eric


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Put your boat in at Demsey, fish johnson is. causeway around the bridges, fish the channel thru bay point and it's little breakwall out in the lake, all along the city of sandusky holds fish, allot of tourny fish released at city ramps and they migrate both ways down the bank.
The boat houses in sandusky and all along that area.
Cedar point marina's get pounded but still produce some and the breakwall going out to the lake from cedar point can be good. All of these places hold fish but will be better in a month or so. These are not places that are going to win you a tourny but you will catch a few. Good Luck


----------

